
Yahoo’s Internal Three Year Plan: 1 Billion Users And $10 Billion In Revenue - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/16/yahoos-three-year-plan-1-billion-users-and-10-billion-in-revenue/
======
ajleary
These types of goals are optimization targets for growth products. They will
use this goal to set the annual targets and then quarterly targets. The
problem is that if you build a product with real growth the first year looks
nothing like the last year.

Revenue usually lags behind user growth too.

Maybe a goal of 5 new products a year will have a better chance of having an
impact, not straighline projections that require a shift change in the first
quarter.

